# I need a drink



## oldmanLee (Sep 23, 2009)

I din't know whether to laugh my ass off or fall down weeping and wailing.

debtorsrevoltnow.com

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC1mCS40Vo


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 23, 2009)

Youtube link didnt work the devtorsrevolt site is down..poo


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 23, 2009)

Probably somthing I did.Try googling Debtor's Revolt.got a couple under my belt,and think I may laugh.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 23, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## bote (Sep 24, 2009)

this would be awesome if someone would redub the whole thing in the voice of kermit D. Frog


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 24, 2009)

WAY too good an idea,Bote!....so sad but so funny,Barbie throws a fit over buying into the belief that she can see justice for her own bad judgement by shouting long enough.....first time I saw it was waiting for her to get up and stamp her feet!


----------

